# Night Near Shore Walleye with a Kayak?



## Crawdaddy Crowe (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm trying to take my kayak out near Cleveland off a break wall or out of one of the marinas/parks and catch a walleye, I hear they come near shore at night. Is that just in the spring or fall, or do I have a chance in summer too? Do they come in close enough where I could get one in a kayak?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

You could catch them not far offshore from Geneva Marina. I pulled in a 27" this past week and we were within 1-mile of shore. Oh, that was about 11am in bright sunlight too... Right now there are fish all over the water column (no thermocline setup after rough week). We fished 30-60-fow and pulled fish everywhere. If you fish at night or dusk - put appropriate lights on your boat AND carry a bright signal light so you can flash at any boat coming your way. I would not launch out of marina though as waves are actually trickier there than if you just launch from one of the local beaches - less boat traffic in shallow beach water too. If waves are too high for an open beach launch, you should not be on the lake in a kayak anyway...


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

You do not have to wait until dark to get Walleye from a kayak in lake Erie, although in the Summer, it may be the best way. There are a few local beaches/parks/marinas that you can launch from around Cleveland, but there are a couple things to note. Right around Dusk there can be heavy boat traffic coming into marinas, and things can get a bit hairy in the areas where the traffic starts to funnel. Also, I second everything privateer says about lighting, but would add that there is some debate over whether you should have red/green lights. I prefer to go without so that boats can treat me as an anchored vessel and steer well clear of me, but that doesn't always work. I had one idiot come up behind my fishing partner to yell at us for not having red and green lights. They were going fast enough that their boat was planing across the water and they ran over lines that were less than 40 ft back....If they showed us the same kind of respect that they would show another larger boat, the incident would have never happened. This happened at dusk around one of the funnel points as they were racing in so just keep that in mind when choosing the time and place of putting out you lines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That has to be a odd feeling,floating around lake Erie as it darkens with big ole boats coming in on a kayak. 
I get weirded out at times on a boat at night inland. 
Not downing you guys for doing,you guys just have bigger ______ then i.


----------

